# My new TBH's and a little princess



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

She's adorable! Oh, and the hives are nice, too.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

Fine looking TBH's and a cutie worker bee to go with them


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It doesn't get any better then that! Great looking hives and such a lovely princess!


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

You ain't going to get many of those workers in that hive..


----------

